

Ask HN:  Is there any easy way to browse topic "Show HN" and "Ask HN"? - shellehs

I mean separately
======
t0
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=Show+H...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=Show+HN%3A&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

~~~
shellehs
Thansk.

------
sideproject
[http://hnshowcase.com](http://hnshowcase.com)

[http://showinghn.com](http://showinghn.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

~~~
shellehs
Thanks.

But the last link mixed Ask and Show and other topics, So I ask this question

------
moozeek
I use [http://hn.premii.com/](http://hn.premii.com/) It's working on mobile
and desktop. When you click on the cog in the top left there are "Ask HN" and
"Show HN" links.

~~~
shellehs
thanks

------
bigredtech
[http://skimhn.com](http://skimhn.com)

